# Cost of Ownership?



## gagrady (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering if I could find a list of all costs for a GSD? I am getting a pup soon and was wondering how much should I budget for him - food (raw meat and other dog food), vet visits, toys, trainings (basics, obedience, protection), and occasional pup-sitting/walking? Any other imergency items or what you experienced owners can recommend for a good life of the dog.

Many thanks.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Let me do my best.

*Food:* You can spend as little or as much as you want. I feed Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy, which is about $1/lb. I feed raw for dinner and do my best to buy things that are also $1/lb. This is really up to how much you feel comfortable spending and what food works well for your dog.

*Vet Visits:* There are quite a few, at first! I have not had a normal vet visit over $200, although most have been over $100. Remember to budget in money in case of emergencies. I would probably just put away as much as you could for this. For example, Jerzey cut the pad on her foot and to get it cleaned, the excess skin cut off, and rewrapped it was about $250... and that wasn't even a very serious emergency.

You also have to add in heartworm and flea/tick medication. Buy in bulk! It's MUCH cheaper that way. I honestly cannot remember how much this stuff costs... probably between $10 and $15 a pill/capsule. 

Also, have the number to your local e-vet and take a test run there one day just so you know, 100% where it is... the last thing you want to do is be driving around lost when your dog is in the middle of an emergency.

*Toys:* Puppies go through a lot of them! I would recommend just putting the money in upfront and buying toys that are high quality. In the short run, sure, you'll save money with cheap things but in the long run it's definitely not worth it! Over the first year you'll have to replace toys as your pup grows and you have to buy things (what is coming to my mind are nylabones) that are able to withstand your pups growing jaw pressure. Once again, I would say that this is mostly up to you but I, personally, bought Jerzey something every time we went to Petsmart to get her a new bag of food. So, every other month or so we were buying her a new toy that was between $10 and $15. We've also supplemented with sticks, water bottles, random tennis balls we've found at the University tennis court... puppies will play with anything! (Just make sure it's safe!)

*Training:* We had originally planned to go to a Petsmart Puppy Class, which is about $110, but then Jerzey developed this weird fear of leaving the yard and wouldn't go on walks unless we drove her somewhere new so we canceled them and looked private training lessons in our area. We settled on Bark Busters because it was the best deal. It costs us $500 for a lifetime of lessons; however much or little we needed. I've had very little experience with professional lessons so I'm sure someone else will be able to help you with this.

*Pup sitting/walking:* No advice here, I've never done it. I know, however, that there is a doggie day care in the area that chargest $25 a day (7AM-5PM.)

*Items I'd recommend:* Crate. Heavy bowls so the puppy won't knock the water over. Toys that are both hard AND soft because when the puppy starts teething you want to have a wide range of textures. That way, if the puppy is chewing on the carpet you know s/he's looking for something soft, on the table leg s/he's looking for something hard. We also have basic first aid items and a doggie first aid book, mainly because John goes hiking and wants to go backpacking with her eventually, but I think it would probably be nice to have in case of an emergency. I can't really think of anything else. I think most things you'll figure out along the way. 

Good luck! I hope this (rather lengthy) response will help.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1671&aid=1543

I like the way they list it. I think it's a good basis off which to budget. Of course it doesn't have things like if your dog gets Pannus, or has bad elbows, etc. but again, a good basis and then set aside either (or both) emergency vetting funds and/or get pet insurance. 

Welcome and good luck with your new puppy!


----------



## efakkas (Mar 2, 2009)

Jerzey has summed it up pretty well. Mine is only 11 weeks old and I think I have spent at least $700 dollars for just supplies and food (Orijen) and of course Vet visits. They sure can be costly but well worth it!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

I see a huge cost factor they have missed.....

Clothing....for me after puppy shreds it and stains it $Hundreds$

Furniture....unless you like that "lived in distressed look" $$Hundreds$$

Lawn/Flower/Bushes/Landscaping..........$Hundreds$$$$

Love of a new puppy and puppy breath $$$PRICELESS$$$$


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

That's a hard one to budget for.I have spent close to $1000.00 last month on her diarrhea diagnosis and I have a feeling it's not diagnosed correctly yet..Food, who knows since a lot of the month she was on chicken or beef and rice(bland diet).I spend probably $50.00 a month on food,$40.00 on toys and who knows what else she needs.I also have $80.00 a month on training from her dog aggression that has come about.Good luck.If you can get a credit card to have on hand for emergencies that would help.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Vets vary from place to place. Almost all of Jethro's vet visits were in the $50 range. He got a free sample of flea/heart worm preventative so that helped. 

Toys- well you can spend as little or as much as you want to there. I have multiple dogs so I never know how much I spend per dog since eventually they all share. Even my last toy order was about $70 but some of those were ordered for a friend and we split the shipping to save $$. Even with shipping it was cheaper than to buy the same toys at Petsmart or Petco by probably 30-40%. So I would find a list of toys that you would like to get and bit the bullet doing one large order and being done with it. I also compared prices for the items I wanted between http://www.jefferspet.com and http://www.petedge.com AND before I ordered I took my list to both Petco and Petsmart and was shocked at their markup.








To add to the overall savings I found a coupon that worked for my order so I saved probably 50% off what I would have spent at the stores. 

I am lucky that I have LOTS of freezer space and I can get almost all of my raw food for my guys for well under a dollar a pound. Granted with my Paq and visitor I go through 350-400 pounds a month! And they get a decent (actually I think better than average) variety too! An Shepherd will eat 1.5 - 3 pounds of raw a day so figure roughly 45# to 90# a month. My girls eat 1.6- 1.75 and my males are 1.75-2# a day each. Jethro, male pup at 15+ weeks has been doing pretty well on roughly 2# a day.

Training again varies. If you are planning on basics, obedience, protection training you might want to just go with a SCH club membership which again varies based on location. Protection is something you can not "kinda do" or "dabble in". 

Pet sitting and dog walking I have no idea on as it is not something I do with my guys.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1,800.00 > puppy
200.00 > ship
1,126.10 > Vet bills from 06/04/07 to present
$125.00? > 8 or 10 puppy classes
$35.00 per 1/2 hour for private lessons. (very reasonable)

$300.00? > 06/04/07 to present > tags, toys, collars, several leashs, license.

$49.00 for 30lbs of kibble (Last 3 weeks for two dogs. all other
prices listed for one dog). we mix their kibble with fresh fruit, veggies, rice, quinoa, millet or oats. i don't no the cost of these things. i also keep 10 to 20 cans on hand. the can food
cost $2.19 to 2.69 a can.


----------



## gagrady (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your excellent inputs...!

Any recommendations on pet insurance? Also, do you guys prefer training your dogs with the breeders or any good clubs are fine?


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Congratulations on getting a GSD and changing your life!

If you are fortunately, the cost will be so small that it'll not even notice it, if not, you'll give him/her the shirt of your back just to have an extra month of their lives!

The dog will become your child and you'll do anything for him/her.

You'll never be the same and the costs will have a different meaning ...

Also be forewarned that once you have this blessing in your life, one dog will not be enough : )

Tanya


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Crooked CreekI see a huge cost factor they have missed.....
> Clothing....for me after puppy shreds it and stains it $Hundreds$
> Furniture....unless you like that "lived in distressed look" $$Hundreds$$
> Lawn/Flower/Bushes/Landscaping..........$Hundreds$$$$
> Love of a new puppy and puppy breath $$$PRICELESS$$$$












Over the years I've discovered that except for puppy shots, annual physicals, adult vaccinations, there's really no way to budget for a puppy (or adult). 

Foods I've budgeted for disagree with a Hooligan so I have to get something else which always seems to be more expensive. When Bruiser was 3 months old he almost died - he had major surgery, a week of intensive care in the hospital treating an unknown viral enteritis which cost mega bucks. I've always sworn that the Hooligans keep an eye on my check book and when I'm low on funds or broke, one or all will get something expensive to take care of - often it's late at night when the only vet open is the ER which charges even more after 10PM.

On the good side I found a cheap source of toys so that helped the budget. 

The simple things to budget for are the things you don't need to replace often - the bowls, crates, collars, leads, etc. can be budgeted by checking various online stores and seeing how much you can get them for.

Training costs can vary from place to place. In Maryland I was able to join several training clubs and pay an annual fee for all the classes I wanted to take, while down here I pay more for just 6 to 8 classes.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: gagradyThank you everyone for your excellent inputs...!
> 
> Any recommendations on pet insurance? Also, do you guys prefer training your dogs with the breeders or any good clubs are fine?


Depends solely on how good of a trainer your breeder is.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

First year I had Yana I was putting all dog related expenses into MS money so I knew exactly that we spent $5100 on her food, training, toys, vets etc. It was a scary number







so I stopped separating dog expenses from others but I know that in her second year we spent about $3000 only on her vet bills, and who knows how much on supplements, food, classes, supplies, gas, and second dog related expenses which included high vet bills as well... Yana is my million dollar dog.

I highly recommend Petplan for insurance.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Vet cost vary ALOT depending on where you live. For example...when we got my beagle we lived in a large city. Her first puppy visit was $120....included worm test, worming, vaccine, and office visit fee. Now we live out in the country and have very trusted vet. Our last puppy his first vet visit was $25.....$18 for his vaccine and $7 for a worming and no fee for a worm test and no office visit fee. That dog wound up having to have a toe removed after an accident....the surgery was $150 and no charge for after care visits and checks as he healed. 

So it really depends where you live. Our vet now purposely doesnt charge office visit fees....his reasoning....more people will brinig their pets to the vet if the costs arent hiked up and inflated. He also doesnt participate in local spay/neuter discount programs....because his prices are always discounted for spay/neuter....$65 for neuter, $80 for spay including all after care and anesthesia and pain meds.

And like others have said.....you cant plan for the emergencies....we just make sure we have extra money for any emergency....wether its for the dog or us.

So far we've spent $100 on a crate, $35 on toys, $40 on heavy duty non-flip food bowls, and $15 on collar and leash....and we havent gotten our puppy yet!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Conservatively...

I like to say about $40/month for good kibble
Another $30 for Heartguard and Advantix

Probably about $20 a week on training (This will of course depend, but I've found about $20/session to be the median going rate for group classes in my area) Bigger name trainers will charge more. 

Pet Sitting/Walking- Try and find someone in your neighborhood that you trust...We have a high school kid here who advertises on the community bulletin board...much cheaper. A professional that is licensed and insured (this is a stranger you have coming into your home...so you want to take precautions) usually runs about $15/visit.

Vet Costs can really vary. Puppies need shots, usually have to be wormed, and you're usually looking at at least 2-3 visits in the first 3 months you have your puppy. Vet visits for annuals usually run around $100 for me...sometimes puppy visits can be cheaper. I would call the vet that you plan to use and ask about their fee schedule for routine puppy vet care. Of course there are always possible emergencies or normal dog illness. I spent about $800 when Argos got an abscess in his mouth and ended up having to have the tooth pulled. Anka got a UTI during her first heat cycle and a minor ear infection...and that was about $200 to clear up with some minor medications. Just a vet visit to find out your puppy has worms can end up being $70 for the visit, the fecal, and the meds. ALOT of costs depend on your vet...I've since found a vet I like that cuts me alot more breaks than my previous vet. 

Start-up costs can easily run you $500 if you run out and buy everything at PetsMart full price..Crate, leash, collar, dishes, toys, treats...Of course you can be judicious in what you get. Try to buy things that will last. I'm not big on "puppy toys". I buy big dog toys, the full size nylabone, the large kong, regular ball on rope etc. because in 2 months your puppy will double in size and your puppy toys become easily destroyed choking hazards. One good collar and one good leash can last a long time. Check Craigslist and classifieds for deals on large items like crates. Just be sure to clean/sanitize them before you put your puppy in them.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

This of course is not "usual" but it can happen.
2004 Vet Total - $1,848.78 
2005 Vet Total - $2,107.78 
2006 Vet Total - $1,045.10 
2007 was a good year and I didn't track
2008 Vet Total - $2,961.01 
2009 to date - $0.00









2004 big hits were a GI Tract Obstruction (No surgery) and tests for bad poops
2005 big hits were neuter (cryptorchid and the testicle was hiding) and more tests for bad poops
2006 big hits were Elbow Dysplasia including cat scan (no surgery)
2008 big hits were some odd swelling of a back leg including MRI

I always hate putting a damper on new puppy news but I think it's wise to be aware of what can and does happen


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

I wish I could be more positive, but after the emergency that I just had with my GSD, I have to say that they are expensive. Gretchen had emergency surgery for bloat, which is an extremely dangerous condition that happens to many GSDs (you MUST get familiar with it). Her vet bill.................. $5,500.00!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank goodness I have pet insurance and a good portion of it will be covered, but still, all of it had to go on my credit cart first. So, all I'm saying is make sure you have enough room on your CC for pet emergencies!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Branca, age 11.5, has been reasonably cheap... if you don't consider the initial purchase price. I got her as a 2 year old hip certified dog. I really really wanted her and the owner really really didn't want to sell her... so, the initial out lay was pretty large. Her shots (distemper/parvo) have been about $3.00 since then.... I gave them myself when she was 3 and none since. In the last 9 years I have given only rabies which is free here, and done titers ever other year.

HW meds I buy from canadavet.com and give them ever 40 days which cost me somewhere around $20 year per dog.

my sweet sweet boy, Urro.... I don't even want to think! what he has cost me!!! Purchase price I figure was somewhere around $1800. Puppy shots 3 at $3.00 each. Prelimed hips at 6 months, around $200. Neutered at 2.5 years OFA's done at the same time and titers. I remember it was well over $400 which I was upset about...., He has severe ED and I give him Adequin injections which has run me into the hundreds so far. He had a major intestinal blockage last year and almost died. Stayed at the Vet school for a week. Price $4300. Bloated this year, $3500ish. Training and triaing I would say I spent at least another couple grand if you include gas / hotels etc etc... 

I would say that I easily have $10,000 in Urro *And, he isn't even 4? or is it 5? years old yet!!!!!!!!*


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

God, I don't even want to know what I spend...it's probably best that I don't know!

Let's see, about $48 every two-three weeks or so for kibble
$30 for raw foods for Anna every two weeks or so (pork necks, turkey necks, chicken quarters) then there's canned food for Dunc and yogurt for them both (my hubs says the dogs eat better than we do!)









$70 for three months of HW pills for the two (it's a six pack so it lasts us three months)

I just spent $200 on Anna's spay and $130 on Dunc's arthritis supplements.

I've added PetPlan insurance for Anna, $12k of coverage for $27 a month.

And toys? oh crap, I can't help you there. I have an obsessive compulsive dog toy buying problem, so I don't even want to go there.

But it's all priceless...they're our kids so we spoil them rotten and try to give them the highest quality life for the undying love they give us everyday.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh, I am not very good at adding.... I probably have closer to $14,000 in Urro so far if I figure food and everything!!! Oh My.... I shouldn't have added all that up.............

<sad face>


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Branca's MomOh, I am not very good at adding.... I probably have closer to $14,000 in Urro so far if I figure food and everything!!! Oh My.... I shouldn't have added all that up.............
> 
> <sad face>


It's a good thing they make us so happy isn't it?


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Crooked CreekI see a huge cost factor they have missed.....
> 
> Clothing....for me after puppy shreds it and stains it $Hundreds$
> 
> ...











this is SOOOOOO TRUE!!! 









Though Mandalay has not caused much damage (not as much as some have told on this board) there was still the piece custom door trim that had to be ordered, the vacuums that just cannot keep up with the amout of hair that she leaves behind everywhere she goes, and the money we'd have saved had we bought the house we REALLY REALLY liked that had a teeny tiny backyard that Mandi would have been unhappy in instead of the house we liked enough to buy with the LARGE backyard that Mandalay is going to LOVE (about $30k right there!!) in about 2 weeks.

Don't forget to add in all the grooming (both professional and home tools)

Insurance (I would recommend it...I use Petplan and pay $30/mo which is going to be worth it should she need any high cost crazy hip surgery or other emergency down the road)


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Also....

Look at where you can save $$ everywhere you can, EXAMPLES:

Of course you are going to want a vet office to look the puppy over, but shots, heartworm tests, etc can be done slightly cheaper at the Petco LuvMyPet clinics.

There are low cost spay/neuter groups all over - contact your local SPCA, animal control, etc....try google searches if that does not work

Crates can be obtained 2nd hand for a lot less than buying new on craigs list

Bones, chewys, rawhides can be bought online to save $ (Sam's club has a bag of 15 8" rawhide "tubes" for $10 where I live)

You can buy heavy rope and make your own rope toys, but as with store bought ones, make sure you watch for fraying and dont let the puppy eat the rope

Basketballs/footballs, etc make great toys, and while the GSD will pop them in about 4.5 seconds, the ball still lasts for a while and are about $4 at Walmart (we just bought some last week)

Go to the local Goodwill store and buy stuffed animals for 25-50 cents each (recommended by Lauri and I have done this ever since) just make sure to check to make sure they dont have plastic "beans" inside and are stuffing. The stuffing will be gone in a few minutes, but the "skins" usually last longer and they are WAAYYY cheaper than paying $10-$15 for dog plushes

Check gargage sales for comforters/blankets to use in the crate. They are usually about 2-$5 each...much cheaper than new

Sign up with Freecycle.org in your area - here there are always people with things they no longer want...I asked for a large dog bed one day and got it. Also, you can ask for and use crib mattresses for beds once the puppy is grown...we have 2 for Mandalay and she loves them

I try to buy chicken/beef on the last day it is good when it is marked down 75% for quick sale....then I take it home and freeze it and that it as I need it for Mandi...just bought a bunch of 1lb chicken liver tubs for 50 cents each the other day!!!!

Groom yourself...it is a hassle and you will need an apron, but you can take your dog to Petco and use the self grooming tub/towels/dryer for $12 or let them them do it for $30! Way cheaper to do it yourself

Buy a dremel and do the nails yourself...I found one at Walmart for $10...to pay the groomer to dremel Mandi's nails is $12 each visit

Find a local GSD club to help with training...we have one here that is $5 per class for training...it is not one on one, but it is filled with a whole club of great people who have more knowledge than I could have ever imagined

That's all I can think of for now...


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Branca's MomOh, I am not very good at adding.... I probably have closer to $14,000 in Urro so far if I figure food and everything!!! Oh My.... I shouldn't have added all that up.............
> 
> <sad face>


I just added up April 2009's training cost (and that doesn't include gas) and I agree...









Thankfully trial season is coming to an end....

I am so glad I haven't kept track of expenses, I'd be in tears by now!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I went thru a tank of gas this weekend going to training last night and a trial today(just to observe the trial). Different crates for training & home and different collars, leashes add up too. All worth it, IMO! Toys don't last long around here, either. Onyx loves her Jawz hyperflight frisbees and so far two have come up missing so just bought another [email protected]$15. They are worth it as they hold up to teeth. Books, periodicals are an investment and we can never read enough.
Many great authors!
GReat advice on savings Emily!!~~On the rawhide, The newest Whole Dog Journal has an article on what it takes to make a rawhide, and I will not give these to my dogs. There are only a couple that they recommend(not chemically processed). not worth it to me. I see them as a vet visit in diguise.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Money, well many will tell you what they will cost you in money. 

Your German Shepherd will most likely cost you in attitude. People before GSDs who were investing in the stock market, saving their pennies, and buying economical cars, turn into people who buy toys and treats and training tools and beds and grooming supplies and SUVs so that their dog is happy and comfortable. It is no longer all about earning the almighty dollar, but rather having time to enjoy the simple things in life, puppy breath, muddy paws, a walk in the woods. 

Your German Shepherd will cost you anxiety. Anxiety during a neuter, anxiety when you find a lump or a bump or see a limp or when he will not eat. Suddenly, money doesn't matter when it comes to making sure your best bud is not hurting and on the mend. 

Your German Shepherd will cost you time. You will spend time learning, and training, and hanging out on the couch with him. You will spend time vetting and walking, and feeding and cleaning up after you friend. You will spend time building and buying things for his use. You will spend time watching him move and hearing him breathe and sitting quietly and listening to him sleep. 

Your German Shepherd will cost you patience and more patience. You will learn how to be patient or you will fail. GSDs are very good at training their owners to provide this. 

And, worst of all, your GSD will cost you grief and tears. As he grows old before your eyes, and cannot manage the steps, and has trouble getting up and down. And sighs when he looks at the long ramp into the car, and lays heavily on the back seat of the car as he closes his grey eyes on his last journey with you. 

Of all the costs of the GSD, we give them what we have to spare, spare time, spare meat, spare rags to lie on, spare bottles to chew on, spare affection. What they give to us is their entire selves. What they give to us far exceeds the costs, yep even the grief. 

I think that it makes sense to consider the cost of owning a GSD.


----------

